# Please help* holistic or endocrinologist



## hwiggy (Mar 7, 2010)

I could really use any and all input anyone is willing to give. I have hypothyroidism, but my question is not really for me*it's for my friend. I feel it's a pretty serious situation.

Me* I am on 150 mcg synthroid. My hypothyroidism seems to be fairly well controlled; I get blood tests every 6 months or so, and always ask to be kept under 2 TSH. My doc (GP) is willing to do this.

My friend* also has hypothyroidism, with high cholesterol. Both of his parents have diabetes. Here is the difficulty:

He started with a GP, and ended up on the exact same med level as me, synthroid. At some point, he switched to a holistic doctor, stopped synthroid, and started taking naturthroid. He also went on a special diet, and has gradually decreased his naturthroid. His holistic doc bases everything on how the patient feels/seems. He does not do blood tests for TSH levels. My friend has been depressed for over a year; I was concerned and begged him to go to GP. He went back to the GP; his TSH was in normal range, but cholesterol was bad. He started on Lipitor. He recently went back to GP, and his TSH was OVER 60!! I am concerned for him, for several reasons* He has been depressed, he has been cutting back on naturthroid because he gets heart palpitations/racing heart and is thinking he is taking too much. He is mixing Lipitor/GP and naturthroid/holistic doc. His holistic doc also had him on stuff for adrenals, and he says he lost 17 pounds in 4 weeks.

I'm really worried about him; he does not trust the GP; so I don't feel he will go back to him for thyroid meds. Could he have up and down thyroid problems? Doesn't high TSH level make cholesterol levels worse? I'm concerned he is headed for worse damage. I suggest an endocrinologist, in light of his thyroid fluctuation and family history of diabetes, but he said, 'no one recommended i go to an endocrinologist.'

HELP!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

This is really tough. If your friend doesn't trust the MD's then it will be hard to get him back in, but in all reality, he needs to have levels monitored. We all know how not having your thyroid in a euthroid state can make you feel, but having that elevated cholesterol is just downright dangerous. Sorry to focus on that, but I'm a cardiac ER nurse and I see the results of elevated cholesterol every day I go in to work.

I'm not sure what approach to take with your friend, but I'm praying for you as it does not appear that he is being treated properly if he's been depressed for a year and a TSH that high! Also, we all know that 17 pounds in 4 weeks isn't healthy. I will definitely be thinking of you both! Sorry, I'm not much help.

Hillary


----------

